# pregnant, still have frosties, if i give birth how soon after can i FET ?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

well ahead of myself asking this, but i am wondering because i am already 43 and three of my four frosties have already been on ice 11 months..

if i manage to go to term how soon after can i have a FET? what is the effect on the situation of breastfeeding? no idea how it all works.


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi, congratulations on your pregnancy.
I was told you can't take the hormonal drugs for a fet while breastfeeding.  
I guess (non medical opinion) you could do a natural fet if your periods come back while you're breasfeeding (unlikely but not impossible).
We waited until dd was 1 before we tried our first frozen cycle - it took about 7 months for my periods to return.  
Good luck


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can't take the drugs for ivf/FET when breastfeeding. My periods didn't return until 8 ish months when dd was on 3 solid meals a day and only bf first and last thing. Our clinic wants you to have completely stopped feeding before starting again. Also if you have a c section I think they like you to leave a certain amount of time before getting pregnant/delivering again, not sure how long that is as I didn't have one. 
X


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

I had to stop breastfeeding before trying FET - wishing you a h&h pregnancy xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I started my next round of treatment when my LB was 6 months, I didn't breastfeed and my period returned to normal 2 weeks after delivery, I also had a section, making that my 3rd section, I had a scan to make sure my scar would hold up for another pregnancy. Had a failed FET last month and I am going for another FET next month. Good luck on your journey xxx


----------

